# Son Born Today



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wife Julie Cardejon Campbell gave birth to our son Wesley Julian this morning. 7.5









lbs


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Special Delivery*

Wow--Congratulations to you and your wife . He's a big boy that will really keep you busy. 
Hope he will let you two get some sleep...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Aaawww, well done Julie and congratulations to both of you. Let the fun begin!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats! Born in Seattle?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Congratulations Nickelback, good looking baby boy.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations Nickleback is it your first? Let the fun begin.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Hate to put a damper on all your fun, but you realize that he will someday become a teenager? LOL

Congratulations


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks all. Born up in Bellingham north of Seattle. Not my first. Have 16 y.o. son here with Ex (Filipina) and adult daughter in Seattle with first wife , Italian gal from NY...So not my first rodeo. Now have to figure out how to raise him in PI starting 2016ish And get him a Good education to succeed on down road. Thanks for reminding me Manitoba! Just hope he's not become like the 15 y.o. "boy" that got sexed up recently by an NFL Cheerleader from Ravens....cant make that stuff up. Then again, He will be in the Philippines. Lord knows what would've happened to me There at 15. Lol


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations! He will keep you in good shape, chasing him around!


----------



## nano_steve (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations, and watch out they grow up so fast.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Wow--Congratulations to you and your wife . He's a big boy that will really keep you busy.
> Hope he will let you two get some sleep...




First night was grand, even got a couple 4hr slots in .....The night #2 and reality! lol. He had to have mom every 1.5 to 2 hrs like a lil piranha! He's got the b00b thing down like a pro.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

congrats


----------

